# Good News...Bad News



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

The good news is: I found a hedgie breeder 45 mintues away.

The bad news is: I found a hedgie breeder 45 minutes away.

<sigh>


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

OMG I THOUGHT SOMETHING HAPPENED...that was BAD and omg Snarf is okay... phew... now that we have that established...

Where abouts are you MissC? (Not that i'm gonna show up or send you poopy packages ) You said you were 6-8 hours away, so that means you must be in B.C. somewhere correct? I'm in central B.C. so which direction are you in? Where abouts is this breeder?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am in Canmore...Alberta.

The breeder is in Cochrane. Of all places. :? 

I know nothing about her - we were in her pet store today. Jamie found it by accident when looking for baby hedgies for me. She's putting a pair together (that doesn't sound very romantic, does it?) on Wednesday (?)...so babies in a few weeks, she hopes. I'm going to keep checking in so I get to know her better - even if I don't get another one, I can help spread the looooooove.


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

Someone has baby fever from the pics on that stuffed hedgie post, huh? :lol:


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeah, stop scarin us.  

So, pooka - you really need to take a baby to MissC....if one of your hedgie-mamas changes their minds!

(not to be confused with hoochie mamas....)


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

"Baby Fever" :lol: 
Yes...it's true and all the **** cuteness around here isn't helping!!! :lol: 

Sorry for scaring...just consider it payback for all the baby hedgie pics lately. :twisted:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Well, if that person that has to give their hedgie away ends up replying and I end up having little miss Fuzzy...I will have a baby that doesn't have a home....


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Better News: Jamie's bending under my awesome mind-force, so we've moved from 'No Way' to 'Where would you put him?'

Very good.

And once his humungoid chair is gone from the livingroom, we just may have room!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

This is good! ...quite good... :twisted:


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

I woke up this morning and thought of a name for your new little girl, MissC. (It has to be a girl.)

You know the actress, Sissy Spacek?

wait for it........

Hissy Spacette.

I crack myself up :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

"Hissy Spacette"
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
You made coffee come out of my nose!
<snort>


----------



## suwanee (Nov 15, 2010)

Miss - C / Hiss - Y



It works on so many levels.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Somewhat similar to the comedian in our house who has started calling Ralph....

Ralph Spines (Ralph Fiennes) 

*groan*


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

RalphsMum said:


> Ralph Spines (Ralph Fiennes)
> 
> *groan*


<snort>

I STILL laugh at Quilly Nelson. Just never gets old to me. :lol:


----------

